# Qatar Airways



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi everybody,
Does anyone have info or clue on the Qatar air. I gonna have an interview with them in less than 2 weeks. Glad if anybody having experience could share with me. 
Thanks.
Ashburn.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Best to check out the PPrunes forum for information on airlines.


----------

